# Identify this type of Wood



## cbcamp5 (Aug 23, 2009)

Hello 

I just bought 4 church pews made in 1935. They came from a church in West Virginia each Pew was 91" long. The seat part is 14" wide and the backs are 17" wide. I also received all of the end peices and bible/Hymnal racks plus the kneelers as they were from a catholic church. 

I just had time to sand some of the old finish off to get a good look at the grain ..... seems to me to be Red Oak or White Oak. 

Spent $80.00 for approx. 65 BF ...... 

Thanks for any and all comments on the type of wood

Craig


----------



## Gorp (Jul 17, 2009)

My guess would be Ash.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Can you still use the pews?*

It sounds like you bought them for the wood, but they'd be beautiful and possibly worth more left intact. I bought a pair a few years back and made a breakfast/eating nook with them. Beautiful walnut ends and details. I'll see If I can find them? :thumbsup: bill


----------



## jeffreythree (Jan 9, 2008)

Looks like elm to me, working with some now and looks real similar.


----------



## Julian the woodnut (Nov 5, 2008)

I'd say it looks like elm, but it could be ash.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

My guess would be elm also.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

Are the two pics of the same wood? The 2nd pic looks like cherry to me but the 1st pic definitely isn't cherry. Neither one looks even remotely like any oak I'm aware of.

Paul


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

phinds said:


> Neither one looks even remotely like any oak I'm aware of.


Yea, that is certain, it's not oak.


----------



## J. M. Bird (Aug 23, 2009)

A little tough to tell from the photo but it looks like Chestnut.


----------



## Ronc80 (Jan 14, 2009)

the bottom piece looks like maple. the top either chestnut or elm.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Hmmmm, so far we've got*

Ash, Elm, Cherry, Chestnut and (not Oak). Personally I have no idea either, but a picture of the end grain might help? It a beautiful wood either way, What's your plan for these? How thick are they? My church pews are over 1" thick, finished. :thumbsup: bill


----------



## cbcamp5 (Aug 23, 2009)

*Church Pews*

Thanks so far for the responses ... not oak .... but that is ok with me. As far as plans go I have 5 or 6 old family bibles from the 1800's and I am going to make cases for them .... I have two granddaughters and i plan to make music/jewelry boxes for them out of it. My wife wants me to reassemble at least 1 pew to keep as a bench somewhere here in the house. I have other palns in mind possibly a quilt chest etc. 

The guy still has 20 pews left ... each pew consists of (2) 91" pews. So in reality he has 40 individual pews. The wood looks nice to me .... I may go and buy some more in a week or two if any are left. 

There is no knwlege of the maker of the pews other than 1935 for a church in Martins Ferry WVA. Any ideas on how to track any info down on this.

I am going to post a few more pics of the wood .....


----------



## cbcamp5 (Aug 23, 2009)

*pew pictures*

Here are some more pics


----------



## cbcamp5 (Aug 23, 2009)

*Pews*

The first picture in the previous post the pew with #31 is the same as the bottom picture just the oppisite side i sanded off the stain in the middle to see the grain.. 

There is a not so good picture of the end grain and another board from the pew set 

And also a picture of another pew back ... 

Just really curious on the type of wood(s) and if I should buy some more.

Again thanks guys for the input!!!
Craig


----------



## toolman Steve (Jun 11, 2009)

What ever it is it looks like you got some nice wood to do almost anything you want, Very nice thanks for the photos.


----------



## Leatherneck (Dec 14, 2008)

phinds said:


> Are the two pics of the same wood? The 2nd pic looks like cherry to me but the 1st pic definitely isn't cherry. Neither one looks even remotely like any oak I'm aware of.
> 
> Paul



X2:thumbsup:


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Well maybe this will help. I like this site.

http://www.hobbithouseinc.com/personal/woodpics/indextotal.htm#letterA

*These were some of the enlargements for Elm they have a wide variety of photos take a look.*


----------



## The Everyman Show (Jul 10, 2009)

I'm going to chime in with Chestnut.

I'll share a story - whenever anybody, and I mean anybody, ever asked my dad to identify what kind of wood something was, without fail he would scratch the wood for a few seconds then sniff it and declare with the most deadpan expression "It smells like the s**t house door from a Tuna boat". The whole church pew got me thinking about that. I still vote Chestnut.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

OK, definitely not cherry. I'm now guessing elm. I don't think it chestnut, but I've been wrong before.


----------



## cbcamp5 (Aug 23, 2009)

*Wood Identified*

Hello Everyone ... 

Well a older man at the local saw mill looked at the wood and without hesitation he said "This is elm ... and fine looking elm at that". At another saw mill a guy said it was oak ..... I however beleive that it is elm. I'm ok with it being elm and it has a nice grain pattern. 

Are there any problems or precautions that I should be aware of working with elm as a type of wood and also with the fact the wood is at least 75 years old. 

I may also post some pictures and ask questions as I go about preparing this wood for projects. 

Again thanks for all of the info ....... this forum is very informative and most of the regular posters seem very willing to share ideas and suggestions.


----------



## jeffreythree (Jan 9, 2008)

Most of elms problems occur when drying, so you should be good. Watch out for the interlocking grain, which can be tough to work with. It also has moderate movement in use so watch your gaps if you make something with drawers or doors.


----------



## clarionflyer (Apr 27, 2008)

Pictures prove very tough for me, CB, but the pic against the garage door definitely looks like elm (I've laid miles of elm floor). To me, elm is fairly similar to oak, but it has a lot more character (and movement). 
It should be stable considering it's age. And it should finish beautifully. If you're after a honey color, tung oil is nice...


----------

